# Do I cut the hair above the eyes ?



## designsbyisis

Dexter needs to be able to see so I will be attempting to trim his face around the cheeks, lower eyes. But the hair above his eyes seems very long & overhanging - is this ok to cut or should I let it grow longer so it then sits nice pushed off the face (not sure if I've explained very well.)


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Lisa 

Do you mean the fringe directly above his eyes? If so, I trim this quite often as I don't want to cut it too short as it would look too severe, so just trim it a little bit every couple of weeks or so and since I've switched to non-sharp round ended scissors (not sure I've explained that well either!) he doesn't seem to mind a bit. It depends on his coat type too as Biscuit's would just flop down into his eyes if I didn't trim it. Hope that helps!


----------



## ali-s.j.

I trim Izzy's fringe regularly too - I use double edged thinning scissors, so she doesn't have the "mum just cut my fringe" look!


----------



## lady amanda

us too....just so that it stays upright and not down in her eyes.


----------



## MillieDog

I cut Millie's fringe regularly. It also means the eye lashes get cut too as they can get quite long.

In grooming training, they showed us how to comb the fringe forward and then cut from the side to the centre. You almost want to start just beyond the outer corner of th eye.

I always err on the side of caution and don't trim too much away, as Ali said, you don't want the 'mum just cut my fringe look'


----------



## Janev1000

Yes, double-edged thinning scissors are my latest buy and are great for this. Also for thinning out the top of the head if it gets too thick and across the top of the ears. Biscuit's got a thick fleecy coat, so these are ideal.


----------



## Pollypiglet

CAREFULLY!! Hattie is not best pleased if I try to imporve her appearance! Fortunatley she will be off to a professional on Friday before she goes back to see Pat (her breeder) when I go to see Minton.


----------



## emmelg

I'm yet to cut baileys mop top, i love how it's so scraggy(dont really want to cut it but i know il have to sooner rather than later ) i think it's also because with it being a mixture of black and white together and the rest of his body being either white or black


----------



## designsbyisis

Thank you everyone


----------



## designsbyisis

Uh oh - progress report 
He is being so uncooperative. Managed a tiny bit but he needs the area around bridge of nose doing too & he keeps wrestling away & snapping.
To make it worse I then cut the quick when doing his nails !!! Bad mummy


----------



## Jeanie

designsbyisis said:


> Uh oh - progress report
> He is being so uncooperative. Managed a tiny bit but he needs the area around bridge of nose doing too & he keeps wrestling away & snapping.
> To make it worse I then cut the quick when doing his nails !!! Bad mummy


Not a bad mummy. Bad puppy😄😄
I only say this cause I done the same twice with Tilly cause she kept on pulling her paw away. 
Don't think they will ever stay still for it. 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog

I've cut Millie's quick twice nice. The upshot of which, is the third time I tried she cried and was in distress. I had to cut next to nothing off the nails to try and show her that it doesn't hurt  Poor girl. I've since learned from this site that the back nails shouldn't need cutting as they are the power legs and therefore the nails get a natural trim as they run along. I might try an electric file I used to use when doing pedicures.

As for a moving puppy and cutting the face, I agree it really is a challenge  You could try putting holding the collar firm. Or if he has a little beard below the lower jaw, grab a hold of that. In the grooming course Dinah said this was a great natural handle for holding the head still. Or grab the whole muzzle area firmly.

I really think its a question of one of the techniques above and confidence. Try little and often and does get easier.


----------



## jaimebpa1

Olive had to have her fringe trimmed starting at 8 weeks! She's very fluffy and has very long, wavy fur. I've been doing this for a few months now and it's getting easier. The first time i did it she was crazy! She snapped and me and it was a nightmare. The key for me was to not let her win. I usually put her on my kitchen counter (I wash it really well after) and I hold her by her collar. Now that I've been doing it for months she'll sit still for about 2 minutes and after that she gets annoyed! I'm just really firm with her and say "hey" which is our word to correct her behaviour.


----------



## crazy lady

i wait til murphy is sleepy, he is quite good then for about 30 seconds!


----------



## Eddie

I've managed to trim Eddies face ,legs and underside since the weather got so hot, its normally a real struggle as he likes to take the scissors in his mouth and wriggle about all over the place, but he is so floppy in the heat that its been quite easy.I like to use thinning scissors as I'm no hairdresser and they are forgiving of mistakes.


----------



## theaccessman

Everyone who has trimmed a dogs nails has cut a quick at sometime (they make a product called Quick Stop which will stop the bleeding instantly)
When I first started trimming Lucia's nails I used a mini mag light and held it behind the nail for a second to see inside where the quick ended before deciding where the nail was to be trimmed
I do trim the hair above Lucia's eyes in between her grooming sessions and it is best to invest in a pair of very small round tip safety scissors made just for grooming around the eyes and face. Left un-trimmed the hair can affect the dogs ability to see clearly which could end in the dog injuring itself


----------



## Jedicrazy

Hold your free hand firmly around the muzzle (being careful not to squeeze too hard) so the dog can't move when you cut. Trim regularly and they will get used to it.


----------



## Miranda&Monty

I cut Monty's fringe quite regularly so he's used to it and stays still. I just use the kitchen scissors so not a very professional look at all!! My hairdresser sometimes cuts it for me too inbetween grooming sessions.

I don't go near his nails - I leave it to the groomers - I would hate to hurt him!!


----------



## sheilaaellis44

Hello about in situation of your dog it is o.k to cut it out just a little bit. Trim it that must be good look at your dog. It was normal to trim the cockapoo actually they love it.


----------

